# Farmall H



## Farmall1939 (Aug 11, 2012)

My farmall h has a loud howel in the rear end when you drive it, our friends w-4 also does the same thing just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
I take theres right amount fluid in rear end,also howeling in each gear when traveling or neutral?


----------



## Farmall1939 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thomas said:


> Welcome to TF.
> I take theres right amount fluid in rear end,also howeling in each gear when traveling or neutral?


The correct amount in both tractors and the fluid is good forsure and the w-4 is most likely good


----------

